# Cab-1 Technical manual



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

I dropped one of my CAB-1's and it stopped working. I opened the case and see a red wire broken off the round disk which is imbedded in the back case and also has a black wire soldered to the disk. What is this round disk?  Can anyone source the technical manual for the CAB-1? I found the original Patten data sheets on line but does not help.hwell: When I try to solder the red wire to the disk, the disk will not tin and the solder will not stick to the disk. 

Denny Todd
Las Vegas, Nv.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

NADA found. The disc could be a ceramic capacitor. A bridge rectifier also is a larger disc like a puck. Seek out a Lionel service center.

Two for one on ebay


----------

